# Räucherfischsalat ??



## Steff-Peff (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich suche ein einfaches Rezept für Räucherfischsalat. 
Ein Bekannter hat mir gesagt, dass er den geräucherten Fisch zerlegt, in kleine Stücke zerteilt und dann lediglich mit grobem Pfeffer, kleingehackten Zwiebeln, Essig und Öl anmacht. 
Salz ist nicht erforderlich, da der Fisch ja schon salzig ist. 
Er nimmt keine Majo etc., was mir entgegenkommt.

Ist es wirklich so einfach |kopfkrat ? Was gebt Ihr ggf. noch in euren Räucherfischsalat ?

Danke im Voraus

Ciao
Steff-Peff


----------



## schwedenklausi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Schau mal hier :http://www.google.de/search?client=...w=&bih=&q=räucherfischsalat&btnG=Google-Suche

schwedenklausi


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Hallo schwedenklaus,
aufs googlen bin ich auch gekommen. Aber die angezeigten Rezepte beinhalten fast immer Majo etc. und genau die will ich nicht. Trotzdem Danke !
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Rezept: Salat von Räucherfischen

Zutaten: ca. 1kg geräucherter Fisch (Sorte ist egal,kann auch verschiedener sein); 1 Bund Radischen; 150gr Champignonköpfe aus dem Glas.
Dressing(Sauce): 50ml Kürbiskernöl; 30ml Balsamico Essig; 2 kleine Schalotten; 1TL feingeschnittener Dill; Pfeffer aus der Mühle.

Zubereitung:
Raäucherfisch filetieren, sichtbare Gräten entfernen und die Filets in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden. Radischen die hälfte davon vierteln, den Rest einkerben und in eine Schüssel mit Wasser legen. Champignons auf einem Sieb abtropfen lassen und alles in eine Schüssel geben.
Schalotten schälen und klein schneiden. Mit dem Dill in die Schüssel dazugeben. Öl Essig und Pfeffer zugeben, durchmischen und abschmecken.

Als Beilage passt: Baguette,Laugenbrezeln,Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Hi Gü.a.Pa,
Danke ! 
Der Aufwand deines Rezeptes hält sich in Grenzen und ich werde noch gehackte, hartgekochte Eier und kleingeschnittene Essiggurken dazugeben.
Lediglich das Kürbiskernöl werde ich durch Raps- oder Oliveöl ersetzen.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## bigwels.de.to (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Das hört sich lecker an, das muss ich wohl auch mal probieren, mal schauen was meine Gäste dazu sagen.


----------



## robert 81 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Gemischter Salatbeutel , Weintrauben, Gorgonzola ,Öl,Apfelsaft,Balsamico, Salz,Pfeffer


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Hallo,
heute habe ich endlich mal den Räucherfischsalat gemacht und es war sicher nicht das letzte mal #6

Zutaten: 

kleine geräucherte Forellenfilets,  in kleine Stücke gerupft
hartgekochtes, kleingehacktes Ei
gewürfelte Essiggurke
gehackte Zwiebel
grober, schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle
etwas Rapsöl und Kräuteressig
KEIN Salz ! Fisch ist salzig genug

--> alles vermengen und kurz ziehen lassen. Dann mit warmem Weissbrot geniessen.

Muss natürlich nicht Forelle sein, geht ebenso mit Karpfen, Brachsen etc. Gerade eine große, geräucherte Brachse dürfte so kaum zu toppen sein.

Der Salat eignet sich auch super für ein Buffet  ! Dann könnte man mit etwas Mais oder anderen Zutaten auch noch etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## aal60 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Hallo Steff-Peff, erstmal danke für das Rezept. #6

Hört sich lecker an! Aber das Foto geht nicht, Glasteller auf Granit, da kommt das Gericht falsch rüber.  

Das Auge ist mit,auch beim Anrichten.  Weisser Teller auf farbigen Tischtuch wäre besser gekommen.
Bitte nicht sauer sein,über die Kritik. 

Werde den Salat mal mit geräucherten Brassen oder Karpfen probieren.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherfischsalat ??*

Hallo Aal60,

Danke für dein Feedback, ist ja positive Kritik. Es ist etwas anders, als es sich darstellt. 

Es handelt sich um eine Glasschüssel (kein Teller) auf der Arbeitsplatte und nicht, wie es angerichtet aussah. 

Ich hatte gerade das Handy da liegen und habe ein Photo geschossen. Für wirkliche Doku hätte ich die SLR genommen. 

Wollte das Bild erst gar nicht einstellen, aber so hat man eine Vorstellung. Wie gesagt, etwas Farbe kann nicht schaden, aber der Geschmack war einwandfrei.

Gib mal durch, wie es Dir mit Brassen etc. geschmeckt hat. Ich selbst fange als Fliegenfischer hauptsächlich Salmoniden, daher kann ich es nicht selbst testen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------

